# Don't wanna play huh???



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

We'll see... :target:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mwahahahaha :target::target::target:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

:beerchug:


You don't have to play to win ound:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a few people should get ready. Especially anyone from Apple Valley, CA.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeff on a rampage; cannot wait to see the destruction from this


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jeff, I've been one of your victims... you _never _play!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

YAWN!!!!! Another LOBster trying to bomb people again. Tell you what Jeff, I will play. Be careful what you wish for good sir!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks serious! Glad I do not play.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ummmm.....is it cardboard?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn: :wave: :rip:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

its all empty boxes for show.. Apple Valley is still rebuilding


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Subscribed! opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> YAWN!!!!! Another LOBster trying to bomb people again. Tell you what Jeff, I will play. Be careful what you wish for good sir!


I think I would have to say the same to you good Sir!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I seem to remember a certain someone COUGH hannibal COUGH who sent me a ratzilla and a bunch of other great sticks just because he knew I wanted to try one and couldn't find any. Paybacks are a you know what!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Who, what, where???? Me??? I don't recall the incident in question...


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

When I see your avatar it reminds me of this....couple it with your thread title and it's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff - I think this LOB thing is affecting your aggression.... as if the damn Dr. Lechter mask wasn't scary enough....:fear:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Guess who ding dong ditched me today??


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

jphank said:


> Guess who ding dong ditched me today??


ound: I have a guess!!!! ound:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

jphank said:


> Guess who ding dong ditched me today??


Santa?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hehehehe


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It's a cloudy, rainy afternoon here in the desert. I ran to the store with the kid to pick up cheese for grilled cheese and tomato soup, then hunkered down for an afternoon of reading before I head to my local club for an evening of smoking and music.

The door bell rang. Of course, I figured it was the postman -- he rings my bell almost every day with one package or another. I look through the peephole, and nada. So I open the door, and I get blown to hell and back! I guess this is to teach me a lesson, not to leave my lighter laying around, and to listen when the LoB tells you what to do?

First, Jeff says "Guess who?" on his box!









Holy mother... that's a big ass Uzi-- and some of my favorites -- not to mention the pipe tobacco, both over two years old!

Then Matt decided to pile on with a box of goodies -- and he's been texting with me playing it off like nothing is happening!









Some amazing smokes from a great aged collection! A great personal touch with the Sir Winnie. There's a story behind that, but I'll save that for another day. 

Bob just had to join in. He verbally spanked me for leaving my lighter at the last herf, and this is his reminder to take care of my cigar stuff. Yes sir, I promise, I'll remember now!










So which LoBster is this, that has been stalking my pipe threads and knows my favorite baccy??








You stalker, you! The tin is going in the cellar, and the LBF is going to refill my jar!

Then, things went south after all this. It seems, instead of me bombing Zilla, the LoB convinced Zilla to bomb me! What the hell is that?!









Zilla, this is awesome, thank you! You hit some sticks I've been wanting to have in my wineador, and some new things to try! I was trying so hard to be nice and NOT bomb you, but I'll make an exception just for you and deliver some retribution soon!

And, the culprit -- the Sweater -- was ratted out with big black arrows around his address on the final box.










There they are, all safe and sound. Wrapped in LoB bags as if branded by the kidnappers, and wrapped in even more bubble wrap. The packing materials, aka Bodyguards are amazing enough (and a few stories behind those, too!), and that Penzance is going to be smoked in good health, too!

*This isn't over!!*


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

You are very correct Jessica...it is not over yet :biggrin:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well,
I'm not a LoBster but I have been paying close attention to your pipe baccy faves and the guys generously offered to let me help in the game "blow the livin' crap out of Jessica" :lol: Stalker? I like it. Can't wait to see round 2 :evil:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

My my with friends like that.. who needs lighters? :lol: Grrreat hit on Jessica; who's next!? opcorn:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

son of a........Jeff ratted me out after i gave him specific instructions to remove the hostages from my box.....serves me right for trusting a member of the LOB.....now, how do I make this right....:hmm: :evil: :nono:


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, I see I misunderstood the first post. What actually happened is much better than what I thought was going to happen. nice.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahahahahaaaa.......Jessica gets hit again! That makes me......happy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

jphank said:


> Guess who ding dong ditched me today??


was it an Avon lady with poor social skills?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

hmmmm well played gents, very well deserved Jess!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> was it an Avon lady with poor social skills?ound:ound:ound:


I stand corrected....it was Jeff, much worse

I think it deserves mention that no cigar accessories were injured in the making of this LOB massacre....

nicely done, Gentlemen

enjoy, Jess


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I managed to find room for everything but a handful of "special" cigars, which went into my herfador with a boveda pack. Those will be enjoyed first


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It's SO nice to see the Kalifournea Gurl get annihilated...Brings a warm fuzzy feeling to my gut!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow JP they like got you...like Big Time!!! Daaaaaaaaanng. 

Don't know what else to say other than that was knarly, and daaaaaaaaaaanng! LOL

Doc


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

You really didn't think that "not playing" was going to get you off the hook, did you?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap! That's one massive ding dong ditch.

Enjoy all that tobacco-y goodness, Jessica.

Is that a No. 9 piggy?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Why yes, that IS a No9 Piggy!

I need to pull out all my little piggies and take a picture!

I should also add. Hannibal left his address on the boxes. He blacked them out with sharpie, but alas, the sharpie was over packing tape -- so a little alcohol and I have his address now :evil:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread has definitely made my day! Well done gentlemen, well done indeed.:dance:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Why yes, that IS a No9 Piggy!
> 
> I need to pull out all my little piggies and take a picture!
> 
> I should also add. Hannibal left his address on the boxes. He blacked them out with sharpie, but alas, the sharpie was over packing tape -- so a little alcohol and I have his address now :evil:


Wait, ummmm, yeah, that's not my address......

Besides this was all Joe's (sweater88 ) idea!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Wait, ummmm, yeah, that's not my address......
> 
> Besides this was all Joe's (sweater88 ) idea!!!


wait, what? Matt posted the original thread, you delivered the bomb, all I did was babysit the lighter! I wanted to protect it from you animals, for Jessica's sake. I'm the good one here, ya know, just trying to keep you fellow LOBsters under control......


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

And if you believe that ^^^^ I've got some.......


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> wait, what? Matt posted the original thread, you delivered the bomb, all I did was babysit the lighter! I wanted to protect it from you animals, for Jessica's sake. I'm the good one here, ya know, just trying to keep you fellow LOBsters under control......


Get back under that bus where you belong! :biglaugh:


----------

